# A few quickies on AG HD wax



## Cornish lad (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi, just a quick one, how many coats roughly cud i expect to get from a tub of HD wax? Seems deer at 40 quid but whilst its bogof and my local has just got some in, thought i might try it if it goes a long way.

Also, how long does the wax last roughly?

Is it simple enough to use for a novice? Or am i wasting money?

It wud be used on a small 3dr hatch possibly a 106 not sure yet as im still searching for cars 

Cheers all, Andy


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Years!

And i'm not joking.

It should be applied thinly anyway which is not only better for waxing the car it lasts twice aslong.

Most waxes last a long time if you're not a detailer by profession.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

As the wax is applied in thin layers the tub will last you a few years. On the car itself the wax should last a good few months but it's all down to how you care for the car and how well it was applied in the first place. Inside the HD wax kit you get a hi-tech microfiber cloth and a couple of applicator sponges so everything needed is included.

It's very easy to apply and buff off so it's definitely not aimed only at the professional detailers. 

The BOGOF offer at Halfrauds is good but if you only wanted a single tub you can pick one up for about £25 at several online retailers without paying full RRP.


----------



## Cornish lad (Jun 1, 2010)

Ok thanks guys, does it give off a good shine or is it mostly as a protectant?

Thanks for the help, think im just gona bite the bullet and get it as everyone on here raves for the stuff 

What wud megs NXT tech wax stuff compare like to it?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Cornish lad said:


> Ok thanks guys, does it give off a good shine or is it mostly as a protectant?
> 
> Thanks for the help, think im just gona bite the bullet and get it as everyone on here raves for the stuff
> 
> What wud megs NXT tech wax stuff compare like to it?


I measured the before and after weight on a Golf sized car, 4-6 grams is normal (about at least 30 applications), and lasts a good 3 months easily of one coat and high ph shampoo washes, it leaves agreat finish which also lasts :thumb:


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Cornish lad said:


> Ok thanks guys, does it give off a good shine or is it mostly as a protectant?


Both :thumb: It leaves a very glossy shine so you'll certainly notice a difference after the first application. I'd be very surprised if you used it and were unhappy with the result.

Here's a couple of DW reviews you might find useful:-

*Autoglym HD Cleanser*
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=146034

*Autoglym HD Wax*
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=146043

The cleanser product is optional although it can help in removing any leftover polish or wax and give the HD the best surface to go on.



Cornish lad said:


> Thanks for the help, think im just gona bite the bullet and get it as everyone on here raves for the stuff
> 
> What wud megs NXT tech wax stuff compare like to it?


Not used the NXT wax personally but I would imagine it may not last so long on the car in between treatments.


----------



## Cornish lad (Jun 1, 2010)

Wow thats great just had a good ol look at those, cheers for that, so when i come to give my car (whichever i decide to get) I need to need it in this order right?

Wash, Clay, wash?, HD cleanse, Super resin polish, then hd wax?


----------



## padge (Mar 10, 2010)

rince, detar, rince, wash 2bm, clay, rince , hd cleanse, rince , dry , polish , sealant AG EGP then hd wax lol thats what i would do.


----------



## padge (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry i ment rinse obviously lol.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Cornish lad said:


> Wow thats great just had a good ol look at those, cheers for that, so when i come to give my car (whichever i decide to get) I need to need it in this order right?
> 
> Wash, Clay, wash?, HD cleanse, Super resin polish, then hd wax?


That's more or less the same procedure I followed last month :thumb: I'd go with this:-

2 Bucket Wash/dry > Clay > Rinse/dry > HD cleanse > Rinse/dry > Super resin polish > Rinse (to get rid of srp dust)/dry > HD wax

If you have any tar spots or other contaminants (e.g tree sap) around the lower sections of the car then the routine Padge suggested would be spot on. Clay is good at removing a lot of contaminants invisible to the eye but you'd risk marring your paint if you went over large tar spots.

A few people like to apply the EGP sealant before HD wax but personally I don't think it's worthwhile and I read a comment on here from AG that said the wax is so durable it doesn't need EGP underneath.

Once you've applied the HD wax you may want to try AG's new 'Rapid Detailer' QD spray to help keep the wax protection topped up after washes. Even if you skipped this stage the wax itself should stay in good condition for months.


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

I love Megs products but the NXT Tech Wax lasted about 1 and a half months tops unfortunately. AG HD however lasted me around 6 months with our really harsh winter this year. On my step dads Alfa it lasted about 9 months, however his car is also garaged. Either way, AG HD Wax is a damn good product! :thumb:


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

GolfFanBoy said:


> That's more or less the same procedure I followed last month :thumb: I'd go with this:-
> 
> 2 Bucket Wash/dry > Clay > Rinse/dry > HD cleanse > Rinse/dry > Super resin polish > Rinse (to get rid of srp dust)/dry > HD wax


I was planning on doing this except ill be missing out a few steps. 
Mine is as follows: 
1) Pressure wash
2) 2bucket wash with simoniz wash n wax then rinse
3) Meguairs clay then rinse and dry
4) AG HD wax

After the wash (step 2) do I need to dry the car then use the clay? Thought the extra water might help the lubrication of the clay bar 
Oh and is Simoniz wash and wax any good to use as I will be claying and waxing afterwards?


----------



## padge (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes you can just go straight on to claying without drying after the wash process.


----------



## Cornish lad (Jun 1, 2010)

Am i wrong or when you guys talk about AG EGP is that the same thing as the HD cleanse?

Shud SRP be used before either of the above?


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Cornish lad said:


> Am i wrong or when you guys talk about AG EGP is that the same thing as the HD cleanse?
> 
> Shud SRP be used before either of the above?


EGP is the 'Extra Gloss Protection' product and is used to seal a polished surface - especially after using SRP. HD Cleanser is used to remove any old protection (polish/wax) or contaminants that may have been missed in claying. Therefore, you should only apply SRP after using the HD cleanser or it will be stripped off otherwise. Like I said, EGP is not something I think needs to be used on a car protected with HD wax - but each to their own :thumb:


----------



## Cornish lad (Jun 1, 2010)

Ahhhhh i see, so it shud be:

Wash (2BM), clay, wash, cleanse, SRP, EGP, HD wax?

Thanks again guys for helping a novice


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Cornish lad said:


> Ahhhhh i see, so it shud be:
> 
> Wash (2BM), clay, wash, cleanse, SRP, EGP, HD wax?
> 
> Thanks again guys for helping a novice


:thumb: Was a novice myself till I came on here, give it a few weeks :buffer:


----------



## Cornish lad (Jun 1, 2010)

Ideal i'll go halfrauds (i like that name learnt it on here  ) tmrw and stock up and get ready for a big clean up when i finally get a new car, thinking 106 quicksilver atm


----------



## padge (Mar 10, 2010)

Can't wait to step up to the next level with a g220!


----------



## Simpson. (Jun 22, 2010)

Check the review section mate...Its been tested.


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

padge said:


> Yes you can just go straight on to claying without drying after the wash process.


Thanks for the info


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Cornish lad said:


> Ideal i'll go halfrauds (i like that name learnt it on here  ) tmrw and stock up and get ready for a big clean up when i finally get a new car, thinking 106 quicksilver atm


By all means take advantage of the offers at Halfrauds but also shop online as I got much of my kit from the traders on here along with their discount to DW members. All the talk on here of HD wax convinced me to go buy another 2 kits from Halfrauds tonight on the BOGOF


----------



## andyedge (Aug 25, 2009)

Queried the best way to use AG products on the AG website. Here is my query & their reply:

Enquiry: Hi, have just purchased HD wax, HD Cleanser & SRP. I will be
using these on a 9 month old white Ford Fiesta with paintwork in v good
condition with minor swirls. I have previously used Turtlewax LSP
products topped up with AG Aqua Wax after washes. I wish to strip off
all old traces of wax/polish, tar, contaminates etc and clay the
paintwork before using SRP followed by HD Wax. Is the best method to use
products in the following order after washing? Tar remover, rinse, clay,
rinse, HD Cleanser, (rinse?), SRP, HD Wax. Or should I use HD Cleanser
before claying? Any help you can give me is very much appreciated. Best
Regards, Andy.

Reply:
I would agree with your method with one or two exceptions, it isn't
necessary to rinse after clay or after using the cleanser. Other than
that you are all good. You obviously can rinse if you wish, but I'm just
trying to save you time. It is clay before cleanse.

Regards,

Mark Docherty
Online Marketing & Communications

Going to give it a try this weekend (weather permitting!).
I will be using Tardis to remove the tar deposits. Have previously used Sticky Stuff Remover to remove tar & found it very effective, but one can doesn't go very far.


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

whats this like compared to fk1000p. in terms of looks and durability. seeing with the bogof offer it works out about the same for the two. i already use the fk1000p but not sure whether i should upgrade to hd wax


----------



## Cornish lad (Jun 1, 2010)

Just picked up 2 Hd wax, 2 zymol auto wax, 2ltrs of srp, wow this wax looks the business, crikey cannot wait to try it, need a car first to use it on though 

Anyone on here got a megs clay kit to sell? my local halfords hasnt got any left just the AG one, but megs has 2 clay bars instead of AG's one,

Cheers, Andy


----------



## VinnyTGM (May 10, 2010)

I think the AG and megs clay comes in at the same weight. Just cut into two pieces if thats what you want. I usually cut mine into 4 pieces anyway.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Cornish lad said:


> Just picked up 2 Hd wax, 2 zymol auto wax, 2ltrs of srp, wow this wax looks the business, crikey cannot wait to try it, need a car first to use it on though
> 
> Anyone on here got a megs clay kit to sell? my local halfords hasnt got any left just the AG one, but megs has 2 clay bars instead of AG's one,
> 
> Cheers, Andy


Have you tried buying the Meg's Smooth Surface Kit from the Halfrauds website? Delivery is only £4.99 but that's not a lot considering the saving from BOGOF. It's a good kit btw :thumb:


----------



## Cornish lad (Jun 1, 2010)

Yerr was thinking that but fiver delivery is a bit much, think i'm gonna drive to another 2 that are near me so will check there as well I think, cheers


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Cornish lad said:


> Yerr was thinking that but fiver delivery is a bit much, think i'm gonna drive to another 2 that are near me so will check there as well I think, cheers


You can check stock at the stores from their website and reserve it so you don't waste a trip :thumb:


----------



## Cornish lad (Jun 1, 2010)

Wow this forum really is such a useful source of info, cheers once again buddy.


----------

